# Tolppalupa



## Marsario

Hei kaikille!
Tietääkö kukaan mikä tolppalupa oikeasti on?
Sana tulee dekkarista, yhden poliisin ajatuksista:
"Kertoiko puhelimen puuttuminen siitä, että tappaja oli vienyt sen? Se tarkoittaisi, että ampuja olisi todennäköisesti ollut Rissaseen puhelinyhteydessä.
Jos näin olisi, niin se olisi selvitettävissä. Tolppaluvasta saataisiin kaikki tietyn alueen puhelut. Niiden selvittämisessä olisi paljon työtä, mutta siihenkin palattaisiin, jos juttu ei muuten lähtisi aukeamaan."
Eli tolppaluvalla saa tarkistaa vanhoja puheluja. Mutta kuka sitä tolppalupaa antaa? Onko se julkinen tai yksityinen laitos?
Miten se asia oikeasti toimii.. pystyykö joku selittää paremmin kuin teksistä ymmärtää?
Kiitos paljon..


----------



## hui

Ns. "tolppalupa" =
- - rikoksen esitutkintaa toimittavalle viranomaiselle voidaan antaa lupa  saada tieto niistä matkaviestimistä, joista on rikoksen oletettuna  tapahtuma-aikana kirjautunut tieto rikoksen oletetun tekopaikan tai  muun, rikoksen selvittämisen kannalta merkityksellisen paikan  läheisyydessä sijaitsevan tukiaseman kautta telejärjestelmään, jos  tietojen saamisella voidaan olettaa olevan erittäin tärkeä merkitys  rikoksen selvittämiselle.
Pakkokeinolaki, 5 a luku, 3 a §
​Luvan antaa tuomioistuin (käräjäoikeus).


----------



## Marsario

Hei Hui!
Kiitos paljon kun vastasit ja annoit mulle sen lakikappaleen!
Ymmärrätkö sä onko se tukiasema joku valtiollinen asema vai yksityinen, joten jokasella puhelinyhtiölla on oma? Tarkoittaako se että, jos on murha, poliisi joutuu pyytämään puheluja kaikilta puhelinyhtiön tukiasemilta vai vain siltä, joka sijaitsee murhapaikan läheisyydessä?


----------



## hui

> Ymmärrätkö sä onko se tukiasema joku valtiollinen asema vai  yksityinen, joten jokasella puhelinyhtiölla on oma? Tarkoittaako se  että, jos on murha, poliisi joutuu pyytämään puheluja kaikilta  puhelinyhtiön tukiasemilta vai vain siltä, joka sijaitsee murhapaikan  läheisyydessä?



Operaattoreilla on omat tukiasemansa ("base station"). Poliisin pitää siis  pyytää kaikilta operaattoreilta niiden tukiasemien tiedot, joiden  läheisyydessä rikos tapahtui.


----------



## Marsario

Ai niin! Kiitos paljon!


----------

